# Lexus GS450h - Enhancement Detail - detailR - Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

This Lexus GS450h came in as the owner was unhappy with how dull the paint looked.
A fairly recent purchase for a returning customer, he got in contact to see what could be done to restore some life into the car.

The order of the detail,

Full safe wash.
Decontamination - tar removal, iron fallout removal, clay bar and panel wipe.
Enhancement Detail - single stage machine polish.
The bonnet received a heavier cutting stage before refining due to the severity of the damage.
ODK wax protection for the paintwork and wheels.
Exterior glass sealed with Gtechniq.

Onto the car.

20180701_180726 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180701_180734 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180701_180742 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180701_180746 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

ODK Breakdown for the first foam session.

20180701_182735 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

2 bucket method wash.

20180701_190005 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

After decontamination, the car was masked up and ready to be polished.

The bonnet and both bumpers had been painted at some point so these required a bit of extra work...

20180702_090229 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

A single stage machine polish wasn't going to cut it.

20180702_091849 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

So I moved onto a heavier cutting set.

Starting to get somewhere.

20180702_092640 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

2 cutting sets later...

20180702_094756 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_094800 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_102758 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

This will be refined later on.

Carrying on around the car.

20180702_104229 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_104541 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_104612 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_105214 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_111202 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_115442 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_115727 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_120227 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_120244 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_121217 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_121608 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_122043 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_122054 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_122056 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_122502 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_125955 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_130811 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_130957 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_131001 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_153640 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_153930 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_155501 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_155557 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180702_161203 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_094325 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_094712 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_094735 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_095042 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_103559 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_103833 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_111248 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_111301 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_111706 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_114158 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_114734 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_121246 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

After one set.

20180703_121548 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

After a second polishing set.

20180703_121838 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

ODK wax protection for the paintwork and wheels.

20180703_152526 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_153339 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The engine bay was given a little tidy up.

20180703_160835 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Some niggly bits cleaned up.

20180703_165551 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_170057 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

And the finished car.

20180703_172125 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172401 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172129 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172407 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172419 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172133 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172141 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172305 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172147 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172344 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172148 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172351 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172156 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180703_172300 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180704_093353 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180704_095708 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Thanks for reading 

Richard.

20180703_172204 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Slick


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow. That paint looked shocking.
Absolutely stunning turn around.
I bet the owner was over the moon when they collected it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

holy scratch and wash batman! jeez that was one turnaround. The bonnet 50/50 is incredible :doublesho

I keep saying it but the work you do is awesome:thumb:


----------



## NathanCelica (Jul 18, 2018)

Did i miss something or are the bumpers the only parts of the car that are metallic black? the rest seems to be just non-metallic .


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

WOW! bet the customer was overjoyed!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Great job. 

I know it’s a while ago but can I ask what combination you settled on for polishing and refining this please? I am doing my own car which is the exact same car just now. 

I’ve got the added complication that it’s been butchered with a rotary previously so it’s got the potential to go very wrong very quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Nanoman said:


> Great job.
> 
> I know it's a while ago but can I ask what combination you settled on for polishing and refining this please? I am doing my own car which is the exact same car just now.
> 
> ...


I couldn't remember but looking at the reflections, I'd say Gyeon Compound+ and Koch Chemie M2.01


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice turn around.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

That's quite a turn around, love seeing how black give paint such a depth when done correctly. impressive work lad :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Stunning results


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Another happy customer :thumb:


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Great work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

